# There was a fire



## ICE (Nov 17, 2011)

This is a back wall of a garage with a two story condo above. The second floor burned up.  When I got there, the garage door was open.  Had the door not been open, I might not have ever seen this.  The owner blew out the wall for access to the underfloor area for storage.

The second floor was a total loss and the owner wanted me to release the electrical service to Edison so the tenant could move back in.  Gas co. too.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice..........


----------

